# M/T Valve Covers



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Guys:

I have a 72 Lemans 400 2BBL.

I just found a set of Mickey Thompson aluminum valve covers that have been sand-blasted that fits my block.

I have done a bit of searching online but can't find too much in the way of examples of how these have been finished.

Can you give me some ideas of how these were finished back in the era? I have seen them painted different colours and also polished or chromed but would prefer to do them up "original era" if I can.

Also, can I use the stock gaskets?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## jim's68 (May 1, 2006)

Jason, most where just painted cast aluminum. Jim


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

Stock gaskets will work. I have a set that are painted with a black satin finish and then the high relief areas on top are sanded/polished back to aluminum to highlight the M/T and the raised ridges. That is the original finish on this set although I have seen many just aluminum as well.


----------

